# Eczema



## jtsmom (Nov 19, 2001)

my poor baby looks awful this morning. It's oozing and peeling. She is bf exlusively, as I read below, I am going to stop dairy and see if that helps. What kind of soap, laundry detergent, cream, etc should I try?

jtsmom


----------



## MomtoOlivia (Jan 4, 2002)

Aveeno products work wonders, they use oatmeal and are soap free. We use the Aveeno baby wash, lotion, and diaper rash cream and I have seen a HUGE difference in her skin.

As for the detergent, I'm using Free and Clear All, but I'm curious to find out if there are better ones out there.

Good luck, it's so sad to see their skin hurting so bad, I'm still looking for things that will help too!


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

My son's pediatric dermatologist has recommended a new over the counter product called "triceram". It is non-steroidal, non medicated. It adds "ceramides" to the skin, and is supposed to be very effective. He said that they'd had a lot of luck with it for excema in babies and toddlers. They are recommending it now because it is non steroidal, so it doesn't have the possible side effects.
He actually recommended it to me because I'm pregnant and was worried about using hydrocortisone, a steroidal cream. He also knows that I am very skeptical of doctors and medicines, so he is sensitive to that and does not recommend any products or treatments just on a whim.

It's expensive, but if it works, it's worth it to me. I got it at Walgreen's and had to ask for it by name, even though it's over the counter. You may have to order it in your area. Our Walgreen's only carries it because the dermatology dep't is recommending it.

As for soap, I wouldn't use any soap on her skin. Detergents should be fragrance and dye free. No fabric softener ever.


----------



## jtsmom (Nov 19, 2001)

thank you so much for responding. i am going to try aveeno, ive heard good things about it. We really don't bathe her often. maybe once a week. I want toavoid steroids, and I am afraid that this will scar. Anyone know if it does when it gets to the peely weepy stage. Hate to sound superficial, but it's my little girls face.









jtsmom


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

The Triceram does not have any steroids at all in it. That is why they recommend it for babies and young children.
It's a moisturizer that adds lipids to the skin. Here is a link that tells about it, has links to research on the product, and shows before & after photos.
http://ska.safeserver.com/triceramrx.html

One paragraph from the link reads
"TriCeram is completely safe for all skin types, including sensitive skin and the delicate skin of children. The key lipids used in TriCeram are the very same lipids that occur naturally in the skin, which dramatically reduces skin sensitivity and irritation."


----------



## pottermamma (Nov 27, 2001)

I'm not too sure about scarring but my husband has/had pretty bad excema and does not have any scars and Isaiah had it pretty bad also before we were able to get it under control. We use Coco Butter on him all the time and butter him especially well after bathing. When we wash him we use Kiss My Face olive oil soap. He hasn't had any problems with it since. Many prayers to your daughter, hope that her excema clears soon.


----------



## Amulet (Nov 19, 2001)

You poor thing, I remember when my dd was just covered, I felt so helpless. How old is she? You have to try and break the scratching cycle to allow healing. If she is young enough try socks on the hands if she is at her face a lot, and for nights get some special eczema pyjamas, they are all in one button down the back have the hands and feet sewn in and you can put tapes around wrists and ankles to prevent them pulling a hand or foot inside and scratching. They were our life savers, we had no sleep until we had them. They are unbleached organic cotton.

Other ideas:
DO NOT USE ANY SOAP OR SHAMPOO on her, my dd has only been washed in water for 3 1/2 years (her hair has been washed with v. mild shampoo 3 times) otherwise it is just rinsed. It is waist length and very shiney!!

Use only eco laundry wash or laundry balls which leave no soap deposit at all. Set machine to do an extra rinse and do not use softener.

do not wear perfume or perfumed cream yourself which might irritate her skin. Make sure your clothes are not synthetic or wool which might irritate her when she is carried, and also not washed in strong detergent.

Try to cut out dairy yourself - i was having loads and I did try to cut it out but failed, dd had eczema from birth too despite fully bf, in second pregnancy I had none and still have none - ds is free from eczema.

I swear by a cream from California (you can imagine how hard it was to get in ireland!) called Self Heal Cream, with wonderful oil extracts and self heal plant. it really moisturises the skin and softens hard scaly areas.

In emergencies - when she had completely destroyed her skin and was going demented I would resort to 0.01% hydrocortisone cream for a day to allow quicker healing and then back to Self Heal. Luckily we didn't use it often.

At 10 months she went on a regime of combination homeopathic remedies, self heal cream, no dairy (diluted goats milk when weaned), whole foods (millet porridge for breakfast), no sugar, no tomatoes, no citrus, no onions, no mushrooms, limited dried fruit. We followed this strictly for 18 months and she was clear - we are slowly introducing everything but she is still mostly non-dairy and non citrus. Sugar definitely gives her a reaction as does stress and when she is ill.

Hope this helps ......good luck.


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

Have you tried introducing essential fatty acids into yours or her diet?
My son suffered from exzema until I began giving him 1 tsp. flax oil, daily (he was 6 mo) and I also began taking 500 mg. DHA, daily. I had tried various creams and ointments, but it never cleared until I introduced the EFA's. Remember, what appears on our skin, comes from within.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

My 6 mos old ds has severe eczema. I don't know what to do either, but we have an appointment with the ped. derm later this month.

I've been putting 1% hydrocortisone 4 times a day on his face for months now. If I don't, his face BLEEDS, not from scratching, but from cracking and crusting.

I don't use soap on him or anything that touches him.

He is BF and I don't eat eggs, dairy, citrus. Cheese is a big no-no! for me to eat.

he gets bathed only 2 times a week

only wears 100% cotton

I feel realllllly guilty about the cortisone but don't know what else to do.

i will read what you gals have done and get ideas

baby has super duper dry skin,need good but lasting moisturizer.

i'm holding my little octopus, this is the reason for third grade typing level

heehee


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

Sorry to post again, but gonna try the flax oil Bebeluna, thanks, sounds good. And about the triceram, has it worked for you leafylady? Thanks so much

(the octopus went to sleep,


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

My son too has eczema. I have used Calendula Cream on it and it works well. The ped wanted to prescribe hydro-coritzone but I refused.
Remember that the more stuff you put on it, you are just supressing it. Even the homoepthic stuff supresses it. She has toxins in her body that need to come out. I would get to a homeopath as soon as you can. She is probably reacting to something you are eating.
Whatever you do stay away from the steroid creams. They are the worst. They can lead to asthma. (I think others can too because you are supressing it and that forces it to attack another organ, but am not positive)

Currently what we are doing to treat my sons is to take him off of wheat, dairy and eggs and to treat him with a homeopathic remedy. I am just starting this tomorrow so don't know yet how it will work.


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

The Triceram has worked for me. I save it for flareups, because it is pricey. It does not have the immediate itch relief of hydrocortisone, but it has a much longer term relief of the excema problem. I guess overall, it's not as immediate as a steroid cream because it is working to rebuild a certain surface layer of defense in the skin.

When my skin is just dry, but hasn't yet flared into excema, I use a lotion by Shikai called Borage Therapy on my legs and forearms. The active ingredient is supposed to be borage oil. It does work well in preventing the excema, but the TriCeram is handy when the excema really does break out in full.

I have tried supplementing with freshly ground flax seed and with flax seed oil supplements, but, for me, neither worked to improve excema or my dry skin in general. Actual creams do work better for me.


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

The Shikai borage therapy products can be seen at
http://www.shikai.com/products/borage_frame.htm

If that link doesn't work, go to their homepage at www.shikai.com and navigate to the products page. It's a natural product, not tested on animals, etc....

I don't think that the borage therapy lotion would clear up a bad outbreak, but once the outbreak is cleared up, I think the borage therapy lotion helps to prevent future outbreaks. It's also much much cheaper than the TriCeram.

edited to add:
http://www.shikai.com/info/borage.htm
This is an article on Shikai's website about the benefits of borage oil. Of course it is written by the company's founder, but it seems to be well researched with plenty of citations from other researchers.


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

I posted a thread here a while back about dd#2's excema. You can probably find it a few pages back. she's almost 1 now. Her turned out to be yeast related. With dietary measures, essential fatty acids & primadophilus powder, it's almost gone now.


----------



## jtsmom (Nov 19, 2001)

last night i went on a rampage and washed all her clothes w dye and color free cleaner, thenn bought aveeno baby soap and lotion. gave her a bath and lubed her up, looked better than ever. turned on the humidifier in our room. this morning it looked awful again.

leafy lady, sorry i didn't respond last time about the tricerum. thats the next thing I'm going to try. i know you said it is $$$$. how much? I followed your link, but couldn't find the price. i understood that it wasnt steroid, but my finger s dont always follow my brain







and i forget what im trying to say. i am afraid to go to the dr w this, he'll just give me an rx, and i wont figure out what is causing it.

Dd not nursing, can type like normal person.

I really want to know what is causing this, so I can treat it that way instead of just putting stuff on top of it. I have been sick and not eating much, but my comfort foods were cream of broccoli soup and mac and cheese.







: Dairy free now 2 days, no change.

I went to the co op today, the natural healing book I looked at recommended aloe gel and oatmeal paste, and camomile tea. topically. Anyone tried this? I was thinking the oatmeal paste would be too rough, but thought added to a bath might be good. We only bathe her once a week, if that. She's only 3 months old, so scratching isn't really an issue, although I notice that she is rubbing her whole face with the back of her hands and I am keeping her nails short. She is now sucking on her fists and I see red bumps starting there. Oh sheesh, what will I do on her hands?? If this keeps up, I am glad to know there are excema jammies, thanks for that info.

jtsmom


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

Are you taking DHA? Or even flax or other EFA's? There have been studies showing that essential fatty acids can clear exzema. I don't remember exactly what the role is that they play, but I know that when I introduced efa's into ds's diet and I began w/ the DHA (derived from fish oils), the exzema cleared and never returned. Our skin, and hair, and nails (as well as our eyes and tongue) reveal the state of health w/in us... or the imbalances we are suffering from... I think topical treatments are helpful in releiving the discomfort, but if you want to make it go away- you'll need to assess and treat the body as a whole- you'll need to bring balance to her internal system.
* oh, I also began giving ds acidophilus. "Rhino Vites" makes a powder form for children- it can be mixed w/ water or breast milk and given in a bottle, or it can be sprinkled on food. I think it's important for improving digestion- and I do think exzema is directly related to an imbalance in digestion/asorption of nutrients.


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

The TriCeram is $30 for a 3.4 oz tube from Walgreens. A little goes a long way, especially on a 3 month old baby. They say to use it daily, even when there is no outbreak. That's when it gets too expensive and I switch to the Shikai lotion. The Shikai borage therapy lotion is about $11 for an 8 oz. bottle. The website says they have a pediatric version, but I don't know the cost.

To see our pediatric/family dermatologist, it takes 6 months to get an appt. He is very thoughtful and sensitive to our needs, but I think you are right- if it's really excema, you'll be told to either use hydrocortisone or a lotion like TriCeram, both over the counter these days. You may as well try the DHA or EFA supplements (for yourself to go through the breastmilk) and the lotions first.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

I am a grown-up but had very bad eczema on my face that completely cleared up through the use of mega-doses of flax seed oil and fish oil, and eating a lot of fish rich in oils (such as salmon). It took a few months, but it went away and did not return even though I am not still taking as much oil as before. I also use Aveeno products exclusively. The way I understood the action of the oils (from my naturopathic doc) was that if you cut out dairy at the same time, the omega-3 fats replace the irritating fats that exist in dairy, on a cellular level in your body. In other words, dairy gives our cells irritating and inflammatory fats, and flax seed oil, fish oil replaces these with soothing and anti-inflammatory fats. The fats in flax seed oil are soothing to cells, and they also inhibit prostoglandin. A nice side effect I wasn't looking for was that my menstrual cramps pretty much went away because of this. The reason is takes a while to work is because you have to wait until new cells are formed with the new fats in them. I could have this partially wrong, but this is how I remember the explanation. Anyway, it worked marvelously for me (I had had the eczema on my face for 10 years, and now it is GONE!)


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm gonna try the shikai, thanks for the link. The triceram is kinda pricey, I'm gonna find out if maybe the insurance would cover it. ??? Doesn't hurt to ask.

About DHA

How much to take, where can I get it, how do I choose a brand? Can I just take fish oil, is that the same? I remember taking cod liver oil (by the spoon) as a kid and I can do it again. I have noooo problem with that if it will help my baby. What is megadoses of fish oils, or other EFA's. Maybe bebeluna or lauren would pm me something more specific. (sorry for sounding stupid)

Thanks soooooooo MUCH!


----------



## jtsmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Pumpkin seed, you are so funny, I wanted to ask all of those questions, but didn't have the energy to type that much. Thank you . I'll wait for answers.

jtsmom


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

I really need to go to bed, but I keep getting notices of replies to my posts!

1 T. of flax seed oil per day is considered a regular dose, so 2 or more would be a "mega-dose." The fish oil I took was in capsule form. I tried taking it by oil, and nearly threw up. I could not do it that way!! Flax seed oil was more palatable as an oil, (worked well mixed with oatmeal) but it also comes in capsules. you just need to take about 12 of them per day to get a tablespoon (the label should specify how many capsules equal 1 T). The brand happened to be Spectrum Essentials, but there are lots of companies that make it. If you go online and just do a search for flax seed oil or omega-3 oils, you'll probably come up with a bunch of companies.

I was supposed to eat salmon or other "oily" fish 2-3 times per week. If you wanted to get additional consultation, you might want to hook up with a naturopathic physician.

Good luck.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

I went to the co-op and bought the pediatric Shikai borage therapy lotion and that stuff is

AWESOME!

I also bought organic cold-pressed flax seed oil and Norweigan brand cod liver oil liquid (that has no taste btw) and I'm ready!! Gonna take 1 TSP of each in the morn and eve and I'm gonna give my baby some flax seed oil too.

Yay!


----------



## clewal (Nov 20, 2001)

My son had ecxezma really bad, I ended up having to take him to a dermatologist for a steroid cream, but he was over 1 year. I'm just throwing in what I know. And I also had ecxezma as a child.

My son is allergic to milk and oats, once we took that out of his diet, it cleared. It takes it awhile. I heard somewhere that it takes about 3 weeks for an allergen to get out of the system. I am also allergic to milk and if I eat to much, or get stressed my exzema comes back.

We don't use soap, we use Cetaphil. It doesn't dry the skin out.

Rinse cloths at least twice when you wash them and don't use fabric softener sheets.

Use Eucerin lotion. It is thick and hard to spreald, but it works. WHat I would do with my son is to put it on his feet (that is where he had it) and put on his socks and shoes, that way the lotion could soak in.

This is what I had to do when I was a kid and we used steroid cream, but I am sure you could do it with lotion. I had it in the bends of my elbows and before I would go to bed my mother would put the cream on, cover it with Saran Wrap, tape it down and send me off to bed. The dermatologist laughed when I told her that, she told the assistant that they used to make us do stuff like that.

We also added flax seed oil into his diet. The lady at the health food store recommended doing that. My son was drinking it in his soy milk. You could take it, if you are breastfeeding, and it should go through the breast milk.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

Ok can I just reiterate how much I love this stuff?? THank you so much.

I slathered my octopus in it 6 hours ago and his skin still feels moist. THe crackly flaky scalp looks so much better. Now the eczema is all still there but that SUPER DRY sandpaper skin is gone! Yay!!! I think that's really gonna help the itching which prevents him from remaining asleep at night...Now just gotta wait for the cod liver oil and the flax seed oil to kick in..

Oh, and 1 tsp of cod liver oil has 420-500 mg of DHA in it, so I think I'm covered there...


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Wow a lot has been posted since I have visited this thread. I will have to try the essential fatty oils. Ds's eczema doesn't bother him at all...it just feels like dry patchy skin...the ped called it eczema but I am starting to wonder if it really is? I am sure it is because it is hereditory in my hubby's family. The ped prescribed hydro-cortizone and keflex, with the cetphyl(sp) lotion. I didn't want to use those. A homeopath that I am working with over the phone told me to cut the dairy, wheat, and eggs from his diet. Then give him this remedy. I am having the hardest time doing that. How do you do it? Ok so I am softy. The milk has really been the easiest, maybe. He takes a one drink of the soy milk or goats milk and then asks for water. I have noticed that his appetite is much better with out it. But he loves stuff like pizza and cheese....Wheat is really hard...plus my mil and mom don't really understand why they can't give him what he wants to eat. I will see what the hp remedy does and if I don't see anything...I am going to try the essential fatty acids. So is milk the biggest offender? I am sorry this is so long. We are just going through this too and I am at my wits end....I have only been cutting his diet for 2 days and i am already pansying out.
Oh yeah...the hp told me to put castor oil on it if it was really bothering him. And another hp told me to put aloevera jel and Vit E oil. Haven't tried either as his diaper rash went away and the other doesn't bother him.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only. Mothering Boards
Alternative and Complementary Medicine Archive
Dealing with eczema naturally

This topic was originally posted in this forum: Alternative and Complementary Medicine
Author Topic: Dealing with eczema naturally
Momay
Member posted 08-26-2000 05:31 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My 19-month-old daughter has been diagnosed with eczema. I am struggling with trying to help her and trying to avoid so many drugs and creams. Frankly, I just cannot trust doctors who say that hydrocortisone is just fine to use on a long-term basis. It scares me to think of any side effects from using it too much. So we are trying to figure out how to deal with it naturally.
She had an allergy test that showed a slight allergy to bananas, soy and our cat I purchased some essential oils but am unsure how to use them correctly. Has anyone here dealt with eczema without using all the prescription products? I would love some advice! Thanks!

Jasmine
Member posted 08-26-2000 09:13 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey Momay,
I dealt with it breifly. MY son had a nasty case of what they said was eczema at two months. It covered his face, neck and shoulders. It was very yellow and crusty in spots. This was my approach; first cut out possible food allergens from my diet, didn't work for me. Stopped using detergents on his clothes, lotions on him, and bathed him only every three days. There are some over the counter creams you can buy like Aquafor, and Eucerin, which are specifically for this skin problem. I just used Aloe. Straight from the plant. It seemed to work well to soothe his skin and keep it moist which is really important with this condition. The only thing is with aloe you have to apply it alot because it doesn't stay on the skin like commercial creams. I don't know where you live but natural hot mineral baths are also supposed to help. Fortunatally the main draw to the town I live in is the hot springs so we can go soak. Whatever the reason my sons eczema has cleared and not reurned as well as his very thick cradle cap. I hope this helps. You might want to invest in a large aloe if you don't already have one. Good luck.
Jasmine

Sherri
Member posted 08-26-2000 11:55 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My son had eczema caused by a dairy allergy, and I get severe eczema on hands, elbows & knees from soy. Aloe fresh from the plant feels... I can't describe how wonderful... it's RELIEF! I have 4 plants in my home from those days.
My doc also told me about Sweet Oil (olive oil) to remove the old flaky patches of skin. I applied a few minutes b4 my son's bath or my shower, and the then skin just washes off while bathing. I think the oil also helps protect the skin from drying-out & irritation from soaps & chlorinated water.
If I remember anything else (it's been a few years since we dealt w/ this) I'll post again. Good Luck!

lauren
Moderator posted 08-27-2000 07:25 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have eczema, and my son has it too. What has worked for us is 1)eliminate dairy products 2)add flax seed oil (capsules or oil directly mixed with food) 3)more protein and 4)Aveeno (oatmeal based) moisturizer, available in most pharmacies. The first 3 suggestions came directly from a naturopathic physician. The last, remarkably, came from a nurse practitioner, but it has also worked wonders.

Cynthia in Arabia
Moderator posted 08-29-2000 02:39 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sherri, why does your doctor refer to olive oil as sweet oil? I would have thought almond oil to be called sweet oil since it's also known as sweet almond oil.
~Cynthia

Cynthia in Arabia
Moderator posted 08-29-2000 02:51 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've had five of my six children suffer from eczema as infant. For the first four I listened to the doctor and used boric acid. That worked up to about 4-6 months of age.Then he prescribed cortisone creams which made it magically disappear. At varying ages I was able to discontinue the cream.
My fifth baby didn't have a spot of eczema. When my sixth came along and started breaking out I decided I wasn't going to do anything more than keep it clean. It was gone within a month.

I sometimes wonder if what we thought to be eczema was just baby acne - the rash an infant gets from the hormones of the mother passing through the milk as everything tries to get back to normal after birth. Perhaps by treating it with medications for eczema we only made it worse. Just a thought.

~Cynthia

chrisziggy
Member posted 08-30-2000 11:16 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
recipe idea from "Aromatherapy for Babies and Children" by Price and Price Parr
eczema massage oil:
30 ml (1 ounce) sweet almond oil
10 ml carrot oil
10 ml calendula
the following essential oils
3 drops geranium (pelargonium graveolens)
3 drops lavender (lavandula angustifolia)
2 drops bergamot (citrus bergamia)
can be used on all affected areas of the body with a light massage accompaniment.
you can also make an oatmeal bath by griding up oatmeal into a fine powder and adding to the bath water. you can also put a drop or two of any of the above mentioned essential oils into the oatmeal powder before adding to the bath. if you need help finding oils feel free to email me, i'll help you out, i am a clinical aromatherapist get only therapeutic grade oils and buy mine in bulk
*smile*
chris

breamisha
Member posted 09-18-2000 09:36 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My daughter has had eczema since she was a few months old. (She is now 3) I am convinced it was triggered by amoxicillan. My son also got it when he was a few months old--ALSO after a bout with amoxicillan. She now has dairy allergies which trigger eczema and loose stools. He has been free of it until the last couple of weeks--I suspect his MMR vaccine. (He is now 16 months) So, here I am, looking at info. on more alternative forms of medicine and vaccinations, since my pediatrician, as caring as she is, has been NO help whatsoever. But, that is the long answer to how have we treated it! With Caitlin I have controlled it by first using an elimination diet to figure out what was triggering it. In her case, we suspect casein, the cow protein in all cow's milk products. So, she now drinks goat's milk, eats goat cheese (colby, cheddar, feta, chevre soft white cheeses) and eats sheep's milk yogurt (better flavor, I think, than goat yogurt). To treat the skin I use Aveeno oatmeal baths when she has a severe outbreak, Lubriderm lotion (sometimes with vitamin E oil mixed in), and hydrocortisone (1%)ointment sparingly. (Sometimes benadryl creme is helpful too.) There ARE consequences for long-term hydrocortisone use. Don't let your doctor fool you. It causes thinning of the skin which can lead to cracking and a secondary bacterial infection setting in. (Which needs to be treated with antibacterial ointment--prescription Bactroban has been the most effective for us.) So, the best medicine, in this case, is prevention. Try to figure out the root cause and then stay away from whatever it is. We went to see a pediatric gastroenterologist for my daughter and he said that the gut has its own "immune system" almost--and you can have a reaction to foods that isn't considered as a true allergy so it doesn't register highly on a blood test, but you can still have allergic responses like hives and eczema. It's good to minimize exposure to the offending item also because the more exposure kids get to it the more allergic they become. If you can eliminate it from their diet (assuming it's a food thing) until they're older, sometimes they can develop a tolerance for it as their immune systems mature. Good luck!
Chris

Cynthia in Arabia
Moderator posted 09-19-2000 02:36 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just to clear up my goof in my previous post - four of my six children had eczema as infants. And get this - they were the two who have not had vaccinations!
~Cynthia

[This message has been edited by Cynthia in Arabia (edited 09-22-2000).]

Momay
Member posted 09-19-2000 05:42 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, I'm not sure if her vaccinations were the "cause..." She only seemed to develop eczema when we moved overseas. We think it's a combination of different food and the water. It's really harsh here in the Czech Republic. Whenever she gets a bath, her skin is terrible...We even shower her down instead of putting her in a tub. Nothing has worked. We used a natural cream we found here with aloe and seaweed. That worked for a while but not every time she has an outbreak. We are at a loss...a lot of the things you all have mentioned are not even available in this country...

Ness
Member posted 09-19-2000 07:51 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have been an ezema sufferer since I was a child. My mother tried the elimination diet, alternately trying wheat free, dairy free, soy free etc.. to no avail. We tried countless creams and natural remedies, some helped some made it worse. I would get patches on my hands, elbows and beside my ears. I was a sufferer mainly during the winter months in Ontario but stress would often trigger it. At 24 I moved to Vancouver and my ezema disappeared. Although doctors give you many causes, geography or environmental causes is not one that most people think of. My suggestion if you're going to be in Czecho for a while is try natural, try alternative. Cortizone has way too many side affects. Best of luck.
p.s My mother in law is in prague
Ness

Momay
Member posted 09-20-2000 02:58 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks, Ness...We have decided to just stick with natural for many reasons, one being the side effects that may occcur. We just try to ward off any dry skin by keeping her "lotioned up." That is all we can do right now...we are looking for a humidifier and flax seed oil. Perhaps your MIL would know where to get those things?

Ness
Member posted 09-20-2000 08:19 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Momay,
Sorry for getting back to you so late...it's just been one of those days. I don't know if you're in Prague or not but I spoke to my mother in law and she said she may know of one place you could try. She also goes to some kind of healing guru? In Prague I'm sure he's considered a somewhat witch doctor. I've never met him and don't know what type of schooling he's had, so I can't give you my opinion but my mother in law swears by him? So she may suggest it........you decide. My mother in law is also not that great at giving directions so try to get an address to the store if you can, but she does have a good heart and always means well. She told me to please pass along her name and number to you in hopes that she can help. Her name is Danka Parr (Parrova) she can be reached sunday-thursday nights at (4202) 71722194 in Prague.
She runs a large factory so during the day she is too hard to reach and on weekends often goes to the country. She also inquired if anyone spoke Czech in your house for direction purposes? Anyway I hope this helps, let me know how your seach goes.
Ness

Momay
Member posted 09-21-2000 08:12 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ness! Thank you so much!!! We are in Prague, yes. In the center. I will give your MIL a call, although we do not speak Czech well...I have someone who could call for me. Email me sometime! I would email you, but your address isn't listed...mine is [email protected] Thanks again!

breamisha
Member posted 10-13-2000 08:00 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Does anyone else suspect vaccinations as having caused an eczema outbreak? I am beginning to wonder about this myself.

Cynthia in Arabia
Moderator posted 10-14-2000 03:01 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oh yes! I definitely suspect vaccinations. And there is info on this. I'll try to find it and post here.
~Cynthia

samali
Member posted 10-31-2000 04:58 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My 41/2 year old daughter had very bad excema between 4 and 8 months. I tried everything natural I knew, Chinese herbs, homeopathy, aromatherapy, acupuncutre, allergy testing, aloe, herbal creams, dust mite protection, Oat meal baths, altering our diets........what an effort it was! I am not sure exactly what helped. It all just eventually vanished.
An interesting observation though. When spring came around in October (we are from Australia) I began to take her nappy off much more. i think that the freedom from all those toxins entering her blood stream did her skin the world of good.

I also read an article last year about a woman whose baby son had chronic excema. She tried everything then finally decided to take her own course of action, which led her to reducing nappy use. His skin improved dramatically.

We have not vaccinated our daughter. She was demand breast fed and is still feeding occaisionally. I was really surprised and upset that even after all this she suffered from excema so badly those months.

Another friend of mine found that after weaning her son at 20 months his excema got VERY much worse.

All the best and good luck
Keep breastfeeding and loving your kids
Samali

Momtwice
Member posted 10-31-2000 05:40 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In our family food allergies cause exzema, ESPECIALLY cow's milk.

victoria
Member posted 11-06-2000 08:21 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Since we' ve returned to the Southern region, my son will from time to time have a small eczema break out, I've had success with bathing him with a good calendula soap, Weleda makes a great one, than while his skin is still moist, smoother him in Weledas' calendula cream for babies. Both can be found at your natural/whole foods stores.

jamie
Member posted 11-13-2000 03:34 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My daughter is 11 months old and we have been dealing with eczema for a while now. It is getting better, tho often it is hard to tell if she is just growing out of it, or if its whatever treatments we are using!
One thing I have found is that rotating treatment (lotions, oils, bathing products, hair products,etc..) seems to help somewhat. What I have found that sesms to be helping, is this...

We don't bath her too often, every other day or 2. She love the bath, so we do put her in the bath to play a bit more frequently than that. If she is dry or has been itchy I will often rub her with olive oil (almond oil is good too, but I am afraid of a nut allergy right now..) BEFORE the bath, (she is mixed (black and white) and her hair is very curly, so I often put the oil in her hair too!). I use natural soaps either specifically for children or regular olive oil soap or such.... After her bath I use a combination of Jojoba oil and evening primrose oil (about 1oz jojoba to 16 drops of evening prim-rose). I also take a evening prim-rose suppliment (either capsules, or I mix the oil in with food), since I am breast feeding. this really seems to have helped. I would like to give some to her, but I cannot find any information on giving this to infants and the quantity that would be appropriate... any suggestions?

1 other observation I have had... At night she will often wake her self scratching, and often it has correlated with teething pains as well, when I give her the Homeopathic teething meds, she stops itching as well! It has Chamomile in it, so I suppose it helps soothe... Its been wonderful!

Good luck!

Dolphin
Junior Member posted 11-17-2000 02:21 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My son got the first outbreak of eczema when he was two months old. At the time I had no information regarding vaccinations and allergies. He was exclusively breastfed and still is (he is now 2 years old). We tried everything, so many creams (medicated or not). It was awful. I tried to keep creams at a minimum and avoid too much bathing. Cetaphil lotion helped a lot (his thick craddle cap too). His eczema almost cleared when he was about 5 months. Later, when he received his 3rd dose of DTaP he got a Hyporesponsive Hypotonic Episode (almost lost consiousness-stayed in the hospital overnight for check up and observation). I was totally terified by realising that if the HHE had happened at night it would probably have resulted in SIDS! I started investigating everything, reading whatever was available. Now he gets eczema in tiny patches here and there and not so often. I now believe that his first outbreak was due to his 1st Hep shot. I think that his body is using his skin to detoxify itself from all the toxins (vaccinations etc). I try to avoid bathing too much and use only non soap cleansers at minimum amount. Just my story. My best wishes to you.

megerina
Member posted 11-20-2000 02:38 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What we were told was excema turned out to be fungus of some sort on our son's leg. We used lotramin and it took about a month but cleared up. He now has a cold and the stuff is back in the same place again, so back to going easy on sweets and such and using an antifungal again.
If the rash is "raised" it might be worth your while to give antifungals a try.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only. Mothering Boards
Alternative and Complementary Medicine Archive
eczema and formulas

This topic was originally posted in this forum: Alternative and Complementary Medicine
Author Topic: eczema and formulas
mena
Junior Member posted 02-11-2001 10:11 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm posting this message for my daughter, who will join as soon as she gets a modem hooked up. She was unable to breastfeed. He started on Similac. He developed cradle cap at about two months, which began to spread, and the pediatricians advised a series of over-the-counter lotions and creams, for example Eucerin, each of which made it worse. As the rash worsened and spread he was switched to a soy formula. A pediatric derm advised hydrocortisone cream and Vaseline. The rash is now under control in most places as long as she keeps using hydrocortisone, but still bad where she can't use it: in his ears and on his face, especially around his eyes. The conventional medical community's response thus far has been entirely about treating the symptoms. Conventional pediatricians, at least the ones we have talked to, are apparently unaware, if not scornful, of nutrition issues(one pediatrician told her not to worry, there is no great difference between formula and breast milk - !). While frantically looking without success for a pediatric nutritionist, my daughter has been reading everything she can find on infant nutrition, and I have been looking on the internet for an organic formula that is not based on cow's milk or soy. Nothing except Baby's Own, which was wonderful to find, but is based on organic cow's milk, which means it probably will not work for us. The baby is now temporarily on a homemade organic rice milk formula based on the "Wright-Loffler formula," rice milk fortified with rice protein, organic flaxseed oil, spirulina, and vitamins (I will post the recipe tomorrow). Of course everywhere you are advised not to use a homemade formula, which, in a country in which you cannot find organic infant formula, seems to leave you with no options but breastfeeding. If that's not an option, what do people do? There is no organic infant formula per se available in this country; there are several in the U.K. but the FDA prevents them from being imported. In this country cow's milk formulas are, as far as I can tell, not prevented from containing antibiotics and hormones; Greenpeace posts a fifty-page list of foods containing genetically modified ingredients, and all the soy-based infant formulas and I believe also the milk-based formulas made the list. There is a website called truthinlabeling.com that gives very specific information on formulas that contain MSG and aspartame; all the big-name formulas are said to contain these neurotoxins, according to this website, and the worst offenders are the "hypoallergenic" formulas, apparently because they taste terrible. I'm wondering if infant allergies in bottle-fed infants could be caused or at least aggravated by additives and/or nutritional deficiencies associated with the commercial formulas. Anyway, here are my questions: Is anyone familiar with the truthinlabeling website, and is it considered credible? Does anyone know of an infant formula that does not contain cow's milk, soy, antibiotics, hormones, MSG, aspartame, fillers, or genetically modified ingredients? Does anyone know of a recipe for organic infant formula, and is anyone familiar with the "Wright-Loffler formula"? Does anyone know of a pediatric nutritionist - or a pediatrician who knows and respects nutrition? Has anyone any information on whether organic spirulina is safe and appropriate for an infant? Any advice on dealing with eczema/atopic dermatitis? He is in organic cotton clothing, no perfumes, pure castile laundry soap, multiple rinses. He will get allergy tests, but they tell my daughter these will probably be inaccurate in such a young child. Basically the medical community's response to childhood allergies seems to be tough luck, maybe he will outgrow it, but nutrition is for obsessives and quacks, and if the FDA approves it it must be safe. I know there must be pediatricians out there who are aware and informed of infant nutrition, and moms out there who have tried things that worked for eczema. Help! and thanks for reading to the end of this!

Momtwice
Member posted 02-11-2001 10:50 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wow! My son had similar problems after I weaned him to formula.
Did you know that there is such a thing as "relactation?" Some moms in this situation can start their milk supply up again, or do so partially. Most pediatricians are NOT trained in this, but a lactation consultant can help. I know there are moms who cannot do this (such as a friend of mine undergoing chemotherapy )
but it IS possible to pump and get some breast milk that might help the child.
Hearing more about WHY she could not breastfeed would be helpful, but if that is too personal I totally understand. A lot of pediatricians are ignorant about breastfeeding, (and discourage new moms too quickly) and they admitted that fact in a study a few years ago in Pediatrics.

If you go to http://www.breastfeeding.com there is a discussion at the message boards about relactation of a one month old.

I wonder if donor milk from a milk bank might also be helpful. It requires a prescription I believe. From my research about the science of food allergies, ANY food or drink other than human milk given to new babies can cause allergies. Sadly, the human immune system of a newborn (up to about six months)is designed to attack anything that is NOT human milk as a foreign substance or an "enemy" if you will, with the allergic symptoms as a result.

[This message has been edited by Momtwice (edited 02-11-2001).]

Iguanavere
unregistered posted 02-11-2001 12:49 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I met a woman whose son has similar, if not more severe, reactions to a lot of foods in her breastmilk. Ultimately she breastfed her son exclusively for 18 months andhad to also give up all dairy, soy, all nuts, fresh fruit, wheat, shellfish and other varieties etc...most detergents would also cause severe problems.
My questions for you is: Is the rash so severe that it is bleeding - is the child going into shock? Breastmilk is your best bet, but even then, if the donor mother has eaten the Allergen (e.g. dairy) you grandchild may still experience the skin rashes. My son is dairy intolerant, so even when I eat the dairy, he breaks out in eczema. There is a clinic in Denver that does work with children whose immune systems are overly active like this. I don't know the name of it, but that is where this woman ended up taking her son. Luckily because she exclusively breastfed her son, he wasn't developmentally delayed. It will be more helpful if you can get breastmilk from a woman who doesn't eat the allergens. Perhaps you can find a mother who is willing to "wet nurse" and you can pay her what you would pay the formula companies?

mena
Junior Member posted 02-11-2001 04:19 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks so much for your replies. My daughter breastfed her two daughters, aged 7 and 4. She had postpartum depression, so severe that both times we wondered if we would ever get her back; it took courage deciding to get pregnant again. She worked with an LC both times, gave up both times after a game effort lasting, if I remember correctly, a couple of months. I breastfed all four of my kids and I know it can be very hard sometimes, but I never had the problems she had with it. Both times I remember feeling that she really needed to quit. I think the heart of the problem was probably the depression, which finally lifted after eight or nine months. Both girls are healthy, bright (the seven-year-old is reading at sixth-grade level and the four-year-old has been reading for almost a year; at the moment reading Charlotte's Web), no allergies. This time her pediatrician advised her to put the baby on formula after the first couple of days since she had had so much trouble before, saying there was no great difference; she didn't realize what abysmal advice that was until she started doing research. She seemed to get along better this time, until the baby got sick, and since then she has really tanked. We learned a few days ago that she could relactate. That was good news, but the problem is that right now she is depressed, really pretty bad, not sleeping, underweight, very stressed, and I'm almost as worried about her as about the baby. I didn't know you could get a prescription for donor milk; that would provide relief for the baby and allow her time to get in better physical and emotional shape. I didn't know that, as you said, an infant immune system is designed to "attack" anything that is not mother's milk! Sounds like that is the only option. Again, thanks. Now we have to find a pediatrician who has some respect for breast milk. Do you know whether breast milk, after all this time, may help normalize his immune system? Seems like it might, it certainly would help. Do you know can we can find out more about this? Again, thank you for your help.

Momtwice
Member posted 02-11-2001 04:34 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi again,
What an awful pediatrician! That is terrible
that he told her not to nurse!

I know moms who take antidepressants who also nurse. Apparently
some antidepressants are safer for nursing moms than others.

And the hormones that a nursing mom has...actually help some of them feel LESS depressed. No guarantee of course...

I really believe that ANY amount of mother's milk would help, even if she could pump just a little.

I had PPD myself, no fun and I know all about not being able to sleep, losing weight etc. so I certainly understand that part of the story.

Maybe she needs a better lactation consultant? Did the LC have the initials IBCLC after her name? They have the most training. Did you check out that post at breastfeeding.com? There was a link there to a LONG list of suggestions for relactating.

[This message has been edited by Momtwice (edited 02-11-2001).]

Momtwice
Member posted 02-11-2001 04:39 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Milk banks:
http://www.dietitian.com/milkbank.html

One article I read said that the demand for donor milk outweighed the supply, so they give preference to babies with life-threatening allergies or medical conditions.

(Near the bottom of this page is a list of milk banks.)

[This message has been edited by Momtwice (edited 02-11-2001).]

Peacemama
Member posted 02-11-2001 06:42 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My heart goes out to you and your daughter and her child. I know a few people whose children had immediate health problems after weaning to formula. Would maybe a pediatric dermatologist or allergist have more in depth experience about the causes and solutions of eczema? Your intuition that even a little breastmilk might help sounds good to me, if it is possible for your daughter. I too have always heard that the prolactin released when nursing is helpful with ppd.... Good luck, I hope they are better soon!

marymom
Member posted 02-11-2001 09:53 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
my sis and I both had to stop nursing for medical reasons( me only temporary thankgoodness) and we both used goats milk, My sis found a local place where she bought the milk fresh from the goats, (maybe you could look around?)She lives on an island out in WA and there are alot of organics out there, I believe you can purchase organic goats milk in health food stores,you might want to post on people with experience using goats milk?, the goats milk I used was the crap you buy in the grocery and was not organic, but my baby was ok with it for 5 days, Her baby weaned onto it she had to completely wean right away because of an emergency medical condition :-( 1+ year later mom and baby are fine  the goats milk makes them smell like lil goats, its very endearing!

Momtwice
Member posted 02-12-2001 07:37 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is an article that explains more about the science of an allergic baby's immune system attacking foods other than mother's milk:
http://www.breastfeeding.com/all_abo...allergies.html

Here are links about relactation:

(I want to emphasize that I don't want to put ANY pressure on your daughter,and I'm so sorry she's having such a hard time, with her own health (depression) and her child's health. I simply want to offer information if it helps...and wish her the best.)

Links about relactation:

http://www.parentsoup.com/experts/leche/DMay8.html

http://parentsplace.com/health/newbo...5,8824,00.html

http://breastfeed.com/resources/arti...elactation.htm

[This message has been edited by Momtwice (edited 02-12-2001).]

Rainyday
Member posted 02-12-2001 09:46 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oh, what a complex situation! Just wanted to say that I posted my story about my baby's eczema/alleries in this forum (experience with eczema) and there is a discussion about it called 'hello from bc' in welcome forum, and more that I don't know about.
I am not as anti-cortisone as many here are but of course it is something you don't want to use regularly, long-term. Which means you have to get to the bottom of it.
Maybe you can find a good doctor or nutritionist to consult with regarding your homemade formula....are formula companies using questionable ingredients trustworthy? Is it really so bad to make it yourself, backed up by expert advice?

MotherNature
Member posted 02-20-2001 12:42 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My son is allergic to all dairy products and eggs. He has also skin sensitivity to vinegar. He is now 2 years old and I am still nursing him. Of course he is eating a regular diet too without any of the food that cause allergies to him. He had bad cradle cap for a long time which finally totally cleared after his first birthday. He also had very bad eczema which was under control with hydrocortizone ointments (sparingly)and Cetaphil lotion. Later I found out that all cortizone does is suprese the symptoms while the real problem still exists. 4 months ago we decided that we will not use any more cortizone on his little tender body. As a result his skin broke out with bad eczema starting from his face, to his arms and finally legs. Eczema seems now to make a kind of cycle. I seems to me as if it comes out of his systme (in a way) after being supressed for so long. We use a prescription homeopathic remendy and he is doing much better. I put a soak with oats in the bathtub when I bath him. I also use a mild cream from rolled oats (from France) which helps quite a bit (no medication in it). I think that we are on the right track here and I truly regret for using so much cortizone on him. We should have gone with the homeopathic remendy all along. It is very hard to see your children and grandchildren go through discomfort and I truly send you my best wishes.

Laura Dwight
Member posted 03-01-2001 07:00 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mena, Would you let me know about that homemade formula that you were using (or were going to use) with your grandson? I am very interested because my daughter (8 mos., adopted from Vietnam at 4 mos.) has severe gastroesophageal reflux and intolerance to the proteins in cow's milk. She just started on a soy formula and is sleeping comfortably for the first time since we got her. However, I am very concerned about the ingredients in the formula. Someone has let me know that it is 60% sugar (corn syrup solids and sucrose) because it is necessary for formula to be sweet, as is breastmilk. So that part is fine except corn is highly allergenic. Not to mention the genetically engineered soy that is in soy formula. Also, where did you find out about this alternative formula? Thanks. Laura

greenmom
Member posted 03-14-2001 11:24 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My son had eczema that started when he was 8 years old, the day after Halloween trick or treating. He had it for 5 years. We tried different things. I didn't want to use cortisone because of side affects. We went to a Natural Doctor (an N.D.) when he was 13 because we didn't want him to start high school with spots all over him, and his hair was starting to fall out. It took ten days of flax capsules and evening primrose oil to get rid of most of his rashes, which were everywhere all over his body. There are a few spots still on his lowest extremities. The bottom of his legs still have
some rashes. Almond oil seems to help with his legs. Does anyone have any idea why his skin should look so beautiful on the rest of his body, but the eczema stays on his calves?
Less wheat, soy, dairy and sugar also were part of the changes we had to make. Also, when he was a baby (1 year old) he had very thick cradle cap, which now I think may have been the beginning of the eczema. When he began his flax oil capsules and the liquid evening primrose oil, he also took acidolphilus pills for a while.


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

Is the Shikai lotion still working for baby's skin? I'm a little nervous now that I've recommended it so much.
I never thought about using it for the cradle cap. My own ds had that for about the first 6 months of his life, and even now at 2 years still has some dry patchy spots under his hair.

Eucerin never worked for me. Something in it always irritated my skin even more. But it is highly recommended as a hypoallergenic moisturizer.

After all of these fatty oil recommendations, I just started taking a fatty oil supplement myself- a capsule that includes borage oil, flaxseed oil, and fish oil. I'm too fickle to pick out just one oil. Maybe this will help my chronically chapped lips.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

THe lotion is still working. It doesn't help the eczema, but really helps the dryness especially around the head. If I put it on before bed, he doesn't spend the whole night scratching.

Eucerin made my son's skin worse too, as did Aveeno. THe only thing we've been able to put on it is the cetaphil cream but it doesn't moisturize for long.


----------



## clewal (Nov 20, 2001)

For a moisturizor, you could use just plain old Crisco shortening. I know it sounds gross, but it works. You smell like the can all day, but it really is the only thing that works on my dry skin. My grandmother uses it on her face. She was the one that made me put it on my legs when I was little because she was afraid they would crack open and bleed.
Most dermatologists recommend using crisco as a moisturizor.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

My ped suggested the criso too...mixed with pure aloe vera jel. That is what she uses on her hands. The calendula cream works well for moisture too.


----------



## Dancinmom (Nov 20, 2001)

I did a search here and read some past topics on eczema but I still have a few questions.
Ds is 16 months old and recently dveloped eczema in his diaper area. It is not where a diaper rash would be in the genital area but above it. On his stomach, hips, lower back, and around the tops of his legs. Does that make sense? Basically everywhere the diaper touches except his genitals. The dr. said it was eczema and from what I have read definitely sounds like it. He also has some bumps on his back.
So I am wondering if this could still be caused from food, or if it is more likely to be from a detergent. I have read a lot that suggests the root problem is usually diet. But about a month or so before this happened I started washing his diapers in Dr. Bronner's instead of the Tide free I had been using. The rest of his clothes are washed in Tide free but we do use a fabric softener.
He doesn't drink milk, but I have it on cereal and he is breastfed. We both love cheese though and yogurt. I don't really want to cut these things out as he doesn't eat much. But if it will help him then I will. I am just wondering if it is more likely to be the detergent.
Also I am wondering if you all have found that a natural soap such as one you would buy from a health food sore is better than just a gentle soap from the grocery store. I am trying to convince dh that natural is better!
Sorry for rambling on so long. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Amulet (Nov 19, 2001)

I would have to say that your detergent sounds like a likely culprit if the reaction relates so closely to his diaper area. Try switching to the mildest detergent you can get at your healthfood store. I use eco laundry balls/discs as they leave no soap deposit at all. Run all the diapers through an extra rinse too and do not use any softener, it can also be an irritant. Don't use soap in the bath and don't use commercial wipes, just water with lavender oil. Keep the skin moisturised with a good cream he doesn't react to. I'd try changing the detergent before doing the diet, once you are sure you have taken away external irritants you can start eliminating possible internal ones! Good luck and don't panic.


----------



## RasJane (Nov 20, 2001)

My ds had all over, horrible eczema
What we learned:
*Bath every single stinkin' day--twice when hot or dry!!!!* Eczema causes the skin to loose moisture. The bath--no soap, just toys, music and warm--not too warm, for exactly 10 minutes is a near cure. Then you have 3 minutes to slather the WHOLE body with a sealant. We used vaseline (I know I hate petroleum--but it works) with tea tree oil (just a drop or two in a small container). Be careful with steroids, they can cause other infections. We used them when we had to because you have to break the cycle. But we also used Bactroban when using steroids.
Be very, very careful with all lotions. Eczema is part of the atopic triad. Eczema, allergies and asthma are the 3. DS is anaphylactic (it kills him) to almonds. Cetaphil lotion has almond oil. We tried that with disasterous results as you can imagine!! Eucerin has lanolin. One of the irritants (almost universal) for people with eczema is wool. Some also react to the lanolin.
*Don't play with a child's diet--especially if you fear food allergies.* Go to the bullitin board at FAST and ask for help. Get recommendations and go to a board certified food allergist. Keep trying allegists until you find one you feel comfortable with. I have horror stories! But you have to have the testing before you play with the diet. You may have to go to a major hospital ( I am talking John Hopkins!) if the eczema is severe and food allergies may be life threatening.
We did this and I am so glad. We discovered DS's allergies are life-threatening to nuts, peanuts, eggs and milk. We have a list of about 10 others that cause eczema or behavioral, or intestinal problems. If you suspect allergy, you have to eliminate it entirely. I could not touch an egg while bfing or ds would break out.
Please e-mail or PM me if you have other questions. We cured my ds's eczema and I did not give him funky, expensive cure-alls. I would love to share my regimin if it will help another poor, dear babe!


----------



## truly_sarah (Dec 5, 2001)

I had horrible awful skin problems as a child. #1 make sure what you're dealing with is truly eczema. My mother thought I had eczema and so did the GP but when I finally got to a really good doctor when I was older they did some skin cultures and it was some sort of yeast/fungal infection. A few antibiotics, it was gone and I have never seen it again. OH all those nights of itching and scratching - I was almost insane by it. Geesh. Now I control hand dermatitis and occasional contact dermatitis with DML products from Pearson-Covey. You can get them mail-order. They work very well. Recommended by dermatologist who knew what he was doing. For rough areas, that I get on my face from say paint fumes or whatever..I just coat the area liberally with Lansinoh. That works great for me - it protects and allows to heal and soothes at the same time.

Avoidance of stress, changes of temperatures hot-to-cold, lots of greens in the diet, good sleep, etc. is also important in the treatment of eczema. These factors don't cause it, but they can make it worse. I notice that my nose bleeds if I eat lentils. Go figure. I think there's something in them that works as a blood thinner? Hydrate hydrate hydrate. You know the skin is mostly water. Treat patches of inflamed and oozing eczema as if they were a burn, and push fluids accordingly...there are medical charts that show how much extra fluid you need for so mahy % of body area involved. I have heard dandelion root tea is good for eczema and other skin problems.

I can eat dairy and chocolate and caffeine. They have no effect at all. Course, with a kid you don't need to worry so much about chocolate and caffeine.

I would say, first and foremost, get a confirmed diagnosis of eczema if you haven't already. Insist on skin cultures from the various affected areas. There could be secondary infections even if the primary condition is eczema.

Cotton gloves at night are critical for a child. Sew them onto the sleeves because of course they will pull them off at night to scratch.

Oh, I feel so sorry for little ones who have this problem. I remember it so well.

Sarah


----------



## milkgoddess (Dec 12, 2001)

n her elbow creases! and the backs of her knees. It takes up about 5 inches on the insides of her arms, and is painful if I lotion it. She also scratches it which makes it worse! What do i do...the doctors just want to prescribe steroids. Hydrocortizone just burns her arms visibly! HELPPPP!!!!!







:







:


----------



## sahmom (Jan 15, 2002)

Hey Milkgoddess,

I am new to the boards and I have just been browsing. I happened to see your post. I purchase products from a company that uses tee tree oil as a base in the products. I do not know from experience but I have heard testimonies from others that say the lotions they have do wonders on excema.

Just thought I would share









Pam


----------



## Amulet (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi milkgoddess
You poor thing it sounds awful, I've been there too with my dd! Can you check back some of the earlier threads on eczema on this board, there is a lot of good advice on them. You have to break the scratching cycle and there are great pyjamas you can get which stop them scratching so badly at night. I don't have time to write my usual essay on eczema but I've written loads in the other threads......go check them out, lots of folk have experience with it. Good luck!


----------



## Chiromom (Nov 19, 2001)

another thing to check out is omega 3 fatty acid intake...especially the 22 carbon form "DHA"...ever since I started on this stuff all DS's skin conditions cleared up.


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

Check out the thread called "my daughter's excema is getting worse", or something similar to that.
Our dermatologist told us that he is now recommending an over the counter cream called TriCeram. It's a moisturizer that is supposed to replace the ceramides in the barrier layer of the skin. He now recommends it for babies, toddlers, pregnant and nursing moms. I can get it at Walgreen's but you might have to special order it. I put up a link to info on the product in the other thread.


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

bumping for milkgoddess


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

Milkgoddess,
I just bumped an excema thread with lots and lots of ideas on it. I hope you get some good info that will work for your child.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

Just wanted to report that I have been taking the cod liver oil, 1 TBS in the morning and flax seed oil, 1 TBS at night and after about twoo weeks now the eczema is definitely improving in my 7 mos old (I'm bbreastfeeding)


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

What is bumping?


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi. Flax oil and fish oil do help excema. But you might consider allergy testing. I read somewhere, I beleive that it was on the gf/cf diet site that escema = wheat allergy. Here is the site incase you are curious.

http://www.gfcfdiet.com


----------



## Holistic Momma (Nov 20, 2001)

Since eczema is always a popular issue, I thought I would share something that I just came across. Fatty acids are discussed.

http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/eczema.htm

She talks about her own battle with eczema and believes three things contributed to it - one of which was vaccination.

Here is her vaccine page. Good Lord, I've never seen so much information on one page!









http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/vaccines.htm


----------



## redheadmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks for the info! My 6-month-old has excema and I've just been reading about EFS (especially Omega-3 Fatty Acids). I'll definitely check out this site!


----------

